# MAC - New View Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2008)

Place all your *New View* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *New View discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *New View colour story thread.*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New View - Jul 08*

Pictures of the MSF duo's, swatches will follow!

Light medium natural and shimmer





Medium natural and shimmer





Medium dark natural and shimmer






Dark natural and shimmer




And the #189 brush


----------



## aimee (Jul 2, 2008)

my swatch on NW20 (sorry cell phone pic no digicam here)


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

Mineralize skinfinish duo in deep dark (again I hope their not too bad) all on nc50 skintone

1st pic with flash 





2nd pick without flash 





3rd pic on F&B N9 with flash





4th pic on f&b n9 w/o flash


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Medium dark/natural and shimmer & Medium/natural and shimmer


----------



## peachstock (Jul 4, 2008)

medium/natural and shimmer


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 5, 2008)

This is Light/Medium & Shimmer.






Photo taken without flash in natural light.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 8, 2008)

189 brush









Light/Medium & Shimmer


----------



## Chopy (Jul 8, 2008)

Light medium natural and shimmer MSF


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 10, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/IMG_3294.jpg


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jul 11, 2008)

Medium Natural and Shimmer

Natural light:





Flash:


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2008)

medium natural & shimmer on nc25 skin


----------



## qis2 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## deadstarlet (Jul 14, 2008)

Picture tooken outside in Natural/shaded lighting


----------

